# Only Getting 5GPM From Well Water Pump



## ChaseFulton (May 16, 2020)

Hi, I'm having an issue with my water pump I installed for my sprinklers. The pipe going into the ground is 1.5" galvanized and the pump is placed next to it. It is a shallow well and the pipe drops into the ground 15 feet to the well screen. There is 11 feet of water above the well screen. I have a Goulds Irrigator GT10 (1hp - Centrifugal Pump). At the hose spigot (just above the pump), I'm getting a little over 5 GPM. I was expecting at least 10GPM in this scenario. Can someone help? The intake and discharge pipe are 1.5" schedule 40 PVC. The pump is wired for 115V. The shaft is rotating in the proper direction.

The Pump curve is listed in the PDF

https://www.lockewell.com/pdf/goulds/GT_IRRIGATOR.pdf

Thank You!

Chase


----------



## Kmartel (Feb 12, 2019)

Are you sure your well has enough yield to produce the expected output?? Otherwise I don't see any reason for such low output.


----------

